# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة نادرة للشيخ محمد ولد سالم عدود الشنقيطي . يرويها تلميذه -شيخنا- عادل رفوش

## إمام الأندلس

الحمد لله, والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ,وعلى اله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد 
فقد يسر الله لي الاستماع لشرح الشيخ عادل رفوش على نظم التسهيل والتكميل للعلامة الشيخ محمد ولد سالم عدود حفظه الله وفي نهاية الشرح ذكر حفظه الله أنه من عادة العلماء في نهاية ختم الكتب أنهم يقرؤون اسنادا أو يذكرون فائدة أو شيئا من هذا القبيل تسمى عندهم "الختمات" وجريا على سنة العلماء فإنه ارتجل ترجمة لصاحب النظم 
فتعالوا معي واستمعوا لهذه الترجمة النادرة 
هو محمد سالم ابن عبد الودود الهاشمي اليعقوبي وقد تقدم ذكر نسبه في مستهل هذا النظم المبارك
وهذا الرجل قد عرفناه مدة من الزمن لم ننهل منها بالقدر الكافي ونعوذ بالله أن ندعي بأننا قد بلغنا عنده شيئا فإنما نعرف اسمه ونسبه وشخصه فأما علمه فشتان مابيننا وبين هذا الرجل فهذا الرجل من أفراد هذا العالم,ومن افراد علماء هذا العصر, وعدم العلم بالناس ليس تقليلا لاٌقدارهم ولا يلزم منه غمط حقوقهم وهو- ونقولها بملء الفم ويعرف هذا من يعرف- هذا الرجل من أكابر هذه الأمة ومن اشياخ العلم في مشارق الاٍرض ومغاربها ممن حصلت لهم رؤية هذا الرجل ومعاشرته يعرفون أنه من أفراد العلماء في هذا العصر وأنه ممن بلغ رتبة الإجتهاد وأنه أحاط بالعلوم إحاطة قل أن تجد له نظيرا فيها يعرف من العلوم الشيء الكثير ,ولاأقول علوم الشرع وعلوم العربية فله قصب السبق في هذا الباب وله القدح المعلى في هذا النصاب وإنما الشأن في العلوم الأخرى قل الحديث عنها وكثر الجاهلون بها وصار العلم بها من أغرب الغرائب وأعجب العجائب , فهو يلم بكثير من اللغات ولو على وجه الطرفة ويعرف اشياء من علم النجوم وعلوم الأفلاك وعلوم الرمل وأشياء من الحساب وأشياء من عادات الناس وطبعاتهم ولهجاتهم مما تكل به جهود كثير من المدعين في مثل أعصارنا 
الشيخ أظن على ماأخبرني أنه من مواليد 1930ميلادية أي أنه الان في حوالي الثانية والسبعين من عمره وقد نشأ في بيت علم وفضل وحفظ القران ولم يبلغ التسع سنين حفظه وهو صغير جدا وحفظه على أمه وخالته وكان يحفظ أجزاءا منه على جدته ولم يقرأه على أبيه وإنما كان يقرأ على ابيه العلوم الصرفة المحضة ونبغ فيها وهو صغير, فقد حدثني حفظه الله أنه لم يزدد بعد السابعة عشر من عمره شيئا من اصول العلوم وإنما هي ثقافات واطلاعات يطلع فيها بين الفينة والأخرى أما العلوم وأصولها وأصول الكتب ومعارفه فيها فقد حازها قبل هذا السن المبكر أي بعيد بلوغه بقليل وقد ادرك فيه أبوه هذا النبوغ وهو صغير جدا فقد كان يحسن التكلم بالعربية ويحسن قرض الشعر وقد حدثني مرة أنه كان ذاهبا مع أحد العلماء من أصحاب أبيه ذاهبا ليستقي لأهل بلدته وعادتهم هناك أنهم يستقون على الأتن من الابار مع الخدم وكان وقتها عمره خمس سنين أو ست سنين الشك منه هكذا قال لي :" لاأدري هل كان عمري خمس سنين أو ست سنين" فذهب معهم ليستسقوا وأخذوا الروايا وهي جمع روية وهي التي تملأ بالماء تلك الأسقية الكبيرة التي توضع على ظهور الحمر والأتن فركب على إحدى الاتن وكانت عليها مايسمى بالبردعة موضوعة عليها هذه الروية فركب الشيخ فوقها ورأى خيوطا تنساب من تحتها فأدخل فيها رجله فظن نفسه أنه فوق فرس عتيق لايحابيه فرس ولايبلغه فرس في عظمه وظن نفسه أنه من شجعان العرب, ومن عظماء الخيالة الذين يسوقون الجيوش فانتظم هذا المعنى في قلبه وفي نفسه وهو صغير السن فقال يخاطب ّأتانه وهي أنثى الحمارفقال لها :
" سراتك سرجي والرشاء ركابي **وزندك في التقريب ليس بكابي"فداك كراع والحرون وداحس ** وعلوى وجلوى وعطا وسكابي"وهذا من أغرب الأبيات لا يمكن أن يقولها إلا من وهبه الله هبة من عنده وإلا فمثل هذا النظم البديع وهذا المعنى الرائع يتقاصر عنه كبار الشعراء وأفصح البلغاء .
وسبب هذا أنني كنت أقرأ عليه وقتها في الألفية فمر بنا ذكر التعريف وذكر الشيخ أن من الأبيات التي جمع فيها التعريف بأل قول المتنبي:
"الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني ** والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم"قال:" لاأعلم بيتا جمع فيه التعريف بأل بسبع كلمات إلا هذا البيت ولاأعلم بيت ذكر فيه سبعة أعلام إلا بيتا ذكرته وانشدته وأنا ابن ست سنين" فذكر هذه القصة وأنه مدح هذه الأتان وفداها بسبعة من الخيول المشهورة عند العرب فقال:
سراتك سرجي: أي هذا الفراش المهلهل الذي أنا راكب عليه هو بالنسبة إلي كالسرج على الفرس. 
والرشاء :اي هذه الحبال المتقطعة من تحت هي ركابي .
الركاب: هو الذي يضع فيه الفارس رجله أي أنه أدخل رجله في تلك الخيوط فتخيلها ركاب الفارس 
وزندك :أي مشيك.
في التقريب :أي تقريب الخطا.
ليس بكابي: أي أنك لا تتعثرين بل تمشين مشي الخيل الجياد 
فداك :أي أفديك . 
"فداك كراع والحرون وداحس وعلوى وجلوى والعطا وسكابي"ّ:
هذه سبعة أسماء من أعلام الخيول مشهورة عند العرب و منها داحس التي قامت بسببها حرب طويلة بين العرب حرب داحس والغبراء 
.

قلت : الشيخ قد نبغ في سن مبكر وقد استمرفي ذلك يعني حرص عليه أبوه لما رجع هذا الرجل وأخبر أباه بأن ابنه قد أنشد ماأنشد, علم أن لابنه هذا شأنا وأنه قد وهبه الله موهبة قل ماتكون عند غيره فحرص أبوه وكان من أكابر علماء ذلك البلد ومن أهل الإفتاء فيه وكانت مدرسته فيها أزيد من خمسمائة طالب مابين ذكر وأنثى يدرسون عليه يوميا ,كل واحد على حدة ولايتجاوز الدرس الجماعي عندهم في العادة ثلاثة إلا في الأحوال النادرة ,
فوالد الشيخ كان يتمتع بهذه المدرسة الكبيرة المشهورة وكان ابنه وقتها صغيرا فعلم أبوه أن فيه نجابة تحتاج إلى حرص وعناية فكان لايلقي درسا إلا وهو جالس على فخذه سواء عليه أكان عليه نائما أو يقظانا المهم لايمكن أن يبدأ والد الشيخ إلا والشيخ جالس على فخذه سواء عليه أكان نائما أو مستيقظا المهم أن يجلس ولذا قال الشيخ بأنني لم أتعب في حفظ شيء مما أحفظه الان كما يفعل باقي الطلاب وأكثر ماأحفظه كنت حفظته سماعا من دروس والدي وقد من الله عليه بحافظة قوية وقد سمعته مرة وقد سئل عما يحفظ من الكتب فأبى أن يجيب فلما أحرج أجاب ببعض مايحفظ وكان مايحفظه عشرات الكتب وذكر أمثلة منها فذكر في النحو الألفية والاحمرار والفية السيوطي هذا في الألفيات ولم يذكر الاجرومية ولاأنظامها الصغيرة ولا غير ذلك من المتون الصغيرة وذكر في السيرة ألفيات حتى ذكر أنه يحفظ زاد المعاد وكان لايذكر كتابا إلا وذكر مقدمته وخاتمته وشيئا من فوائده التي في وسطه وقد من الله عليه بحافظة قوية كان منشؤها من صلاح والده وحرصه على تعليمه فقد حفظ كل هذه المتون , فلاتجده في علم من العلوم إلا ويحفظ العشرة فأزيد وتجد في هذه العشرة ثلاث ألفيات أوأربع ألفيات لايقل عن هذا العدد وفي علوم غير العربية والشرعية .وكان الشيخ متمتعا بحافظة قوية طيلة حياته حتى وهو كبير السن كان يتمتع بحافظة قوية فلقد حضرنا مجلسا كان الشيخ فيه من المدعويين فقام أحد الطلاب ينشد قصيدة يمدح فيها الحاضرين فلما بلغ منتصفها استوقفه الشيخ فقال له:" أتأذن لي .وقد أنشد شطر البيت. فقال له:" أتأذن لي في إتمام هذا البيت؟" فتعجب الحاضرون كيف سيكمل الشيخ بيتا هو لايعرفه فلما أذن له الطالب

لأنه خشي على نفسه من أن يظن الظانون بأنه قد سرق هذه القصيدة من كتاب أو من أحد الشعراء فلما برأه الشيخ قال:" أنا أريد أن أكمله فقط لشيء في نفسي" فلما أذن له الشاب أكمل الشيخ البيت كما هو في صحيفة ذلك الشاب وكان هذا من دلائل قوة معرفته باللغة العربية ومعرفة نسق الكلام وأنه حين يحصر الكلام وتجمع أطرافه لايمكن أن يخرج على غير أوجهه فهو حصر ذلك في ذهنه الثاقب و في ذكائه الوقاد فقال ماقال وأنشد البيت كما هو عند صاحبه في صحيفته ثم قال له :"أكمل" فلما أكمل القصيدة استوقفه مرة أخرى وقال له :"أتأذن لي في شيء أخر ؟" قال:" وماهو ياشيخ؟ّ" قال:" أريد أن أعيد هذه القصيدة لأني أرى الناس قد أعجبهم نظمها وأحب أن أشنف أسماعهم بإعادتهاّ" فأعادها من حفظه وعدتها في قرابة الأربعين بيتا في مجلس واحد..
وهذه الحكايات عنه مشهورة وعاينا منها الكثير ليس فيها بلاغات ولامرسلات ولاأحاديث وضاعين ولاقصاص ولازال هذا الخير مبثوثا في الامة وليس بعزيز على الله تبارك وتعالى أن يجعل في الامة أمثال هؤلاء فإن بقايا السلف وهؤلاء من سار على طريقهم والتزم طريق العلم فإنا الله عزوجل يمن عليه من فضائله ونعمه بما لا يحتسبه ولا يخطر على بال وقد كنا كثيرا ماننشده أبياتا من أنفسنا نتدرب بين يديه ونتلوا عليه ما ننشئه وننشده لكي يصحح لنا ويصلح لنا ماأخللنا فيه,, فيصحله وننساه وهو من إنشائنا فإذا مرت الأيام والشهور يداعبنا فيقول وهو يشرح شيئا من النحو أومن غيره :"الا تذكرون قول الشاعر كذا وكذا؟" ويستشهد ببيت من أبياتنا أو بقصيدة من قصائد أحد طلابه حفظه الله ورعاه فالشاهد أن الشيخ الكلام عليه فيما يتعلق بعلمه وبحفظه وبورعه وبعلمه الكثير أظن في هذا القدر كفاية وكنت أود أن أنشد لكم بعض أشعاره ولكن يكفي ماذكرنا في صباه وفي هذا القدر كفاية وإنما قلت هذا -يعلم الله- ذكرا لمحاسنه ولأنه من بعض الشكر الذي يتوجب علينا تجاه هذا الشيخ المبارك وإنا والله لنستحي أن ننتسب إليه لأن بيننا وبينه من المفاوز شيء كبير وكبير جدا وإنما ننتسب إليه انتساب احترام وتقدير وإجلال عسى أن يذكره أحد منكم أو كلكم إن شاء الله فتدعون له دعوة صالحة وتسألون الله عزوجل أن يبارك في عمره وأن يمتع به-هنا يبكي الشيخ-وأن يجعله من الصالحين -كلام غير مفهوم-حفظه الله ورعاه فإن العلماء أمنة الناس وهم كالعافية والشمس للناس فهل لهذين من عوض.؟ وأمثال هذا الشيخ كماقال الإمام الذهبي :" لم أكد أراهم إلا في كتاب أو تحت تراب "
أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يبارك في الشيخ وأن يحفظه وأن يحفظ إخوانه العلماء في مختلف الارض والبقاع وأن يجعلنا على هديهم سائرين واأن يغفر لنا زللنا وخطأنا ولايؤاخذنا بتجرأنا 
-كلام غير مفهوم- هذا والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
إهـ
 من إملاء الشيخ عادل بن المحجوب رفوش -حفظه الله- 

كتبه أبو البركات إبراهيم المصمودي الأكاديري المغربي -أقال الله عثرته-

__________________

----------


## طويلب علم سلفي

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

لو عرفتنا بشيخكم عادل لكنت لك من الشاكرين...
هل هو ظاهري مثلك(ابتسامة)

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


وجزاك أخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك ونفعك بماقرأت

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> لو عرفتنا بشيخكم عادل لكنت لك من الشاكرين...
> هل هو ظاهري مثلك(ابتسامة)


ليس ظاهريا ^_^  (ابتسامة)
تفضل هذا الرابط ففيه ماتريد

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...1+%D1%DD%E6%D4

----------


## إمام الأندلس

يرفع تذكرة للقدامى وتبصرة للجدد في منتدانا...

----------


## إمام الأندلس

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عنه

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

هل ترجمت له الدوريات أو ما شابه ذلك ، أو سيكتب عنه أحد تلاميذه كتاباً في سيرته ، فإن كان ذلك فاعلمني يا إمام الأندلس

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

رحمه الله وغفر له

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بالشيخ وأمد الله في عمره ومتّع به

----------

